# What is the Ferrite core do on the SONY plug and play?



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

What is the Ferrite core do in the SONY plug and play:shrug:
I have no idea what it's fore but the FCC says you need it. :sure:


----------



## Chris L (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOCAL XMER _
> *What is the Ferrite core do in the SONY plug and play:shrug:
> I have no idea what it's fore but the FCC says you need it. :sure: *


The Delphi SkyFi also has a ferrite core; my guess is that it stops interference from the car's electrical system (including the AM/FM antenna) from messing with the XM signal and vice versa.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I did not know that the Delphi had them too.  No place in my area had the car kits (and now no one has the Delphis eaither)

I went into Best Buy and the clerk said he wishes people would stop asking him about the SkyFi's! He said thats all people have been asking for all day!

This is a good thing for XM!


----------



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I did not know that the Delphi had them too.  No place in my area had the car kits (and now no one has the Delphis eaither)
> 
> I went into Best Buy and the clerk said he wishes people would stop asking him about the SkyFi's! He said thats all people have been asking for all day!
> ...


I think that once this XM thing really catches on , AM and FM will really be in trouble and have every reason to be nervous.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Of course if they just changed their ways they would have nothing to worry about. 

Of course radio stations today are nothing more then accountants / sales offices, they are not operated like Radio Stations like people remember.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

SOCAL XMER said:


> What is the Ferrite core do in the SONY plug and play:shrug:
> I have no idea what it's fore but the FCC says you need it. :sure:


I don't understand all the details, but it keeps your unit from interfering with other people's signals.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't know the specifics in this case, but the usual function of a ferrite core is to act as an RF choke, preventing a length of cable from acting like an antenna. If the FCC is requiring it it must be to comply with type acceptance of the radio.


----------

